# TORONTO | The Clover on Yonge | 148m | 44 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@drum118


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@drum118


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Clover on Yonge by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Clover on Yonge by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Yonge Street by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Clover on Yonge by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Clover on Yonge by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Yonge Street by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Yonge Street by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.19088/page-33#lg=attachment190289&slide=0


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Clover on Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Clover on Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Clover on Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

